# Tornado GR4 from RAF Marham crashed



## v2 (Oct 26, 2006)

Crew safe after RAF Tornado crashes on east coast of England, 24 October.

The aircraft was on a routine training mission.

Both crew members ejected safely and were rescued by RAF Sea King Helicopters from RAF Leconfield and Wattisham.

On Tuesday morning, they were taken to a nearby hospital for medical checkups.

As with all such incidents, a Board of Inquiry will be convened to determine the cause.

(Defence News)


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Oct 26, 2006)

heard about this, didn't realise the plane was in such bad shape though.........


----------



## R-2800 (Oct 27, 2006)

wow its a totally lose


----------



## 102first_hussars (Oct 27, 2006)

Well the two men are still alive thats all that matters, some times were just not that lucky, last year i think we lost about 4 or 5 to crashes with our 
cf-188's


----------



## cheddar cheese (Oct 27, 2006)

I dunno lanc, thats pretty tidy for a Tornado... 

Seriously though, its good the two guys were alright.


----------



## Nonskimmer (Oct 27, 2006)

102first_hussars said:


> Well the two men are still alive thats all that matters, some times were just not that lucky, last year i think we lost about 4 or 5 to crashes with our
> cf-188's


I don't know how you dream up this sh*t, I really don't. We lost _one_ to a training accident last year near CFB Bagotville, and the pilot ejected unharmed. In fact, he was back in the air the next day. The year before, another one slid off the runway up in Yellowknife and the aircraft was salvaged and put back in service. The pilot lived.

Shame about that Tornado. Glad the crew made it.


----------



## Matt308 (Oct 27, 2006)

Oh no. Here we go again. You Canadian guys really go after each other.


----------



## Nonskimmer (Oct 27, 2006)

But he makes it so easy.


----------



## Medvedya (Oct 27, 2006)

Someone once told me that although it beats a firey death any day, ejecting is no joke and back problems later on in life are almost inevitable.

Even with all the training, it must be a horrible experience to go through regardless.


----------



## 102first_hussars (Oct 28, 2006)

Nonskimmer said:


> I don't know how you dream up this sh*t, I really don't. We lost _one_ to a training accident last year near CFB Bagotville, and the pilot ejected unharmed. In fact, he was back in the air the next day. The year before, another one slid off the runway up in Yellowknife and the aircraft was salvaged and put back in service. The pilot lived.
> 
> Shame about that Tornado. Glad the crew made it.



Yeah well there was a guy that bailed out of his CF-18 and was found dead on the ground cause of death unknown, now that might have been in 04 come to think of it, this was in or near cold lake, there was a snowbird pilot killed last year, then there was Captain Derek Nichols who died of Injuries due to a, so the number 5 was off the top of my head, and dont just assume im complete idiot i know what im talking about because alot of the deaths that have occured were about 2 hour drives from where i live


----------



## lesofprimus (Oct 28, 2006)

Lets see how NS responds to that one...


----------



## Nonskimmer (Oct 28, 2006)

No he's right, we've certainly lost pilots to accidents, but we sure as hell didn't lose 4 or 5 CF-18's (CF-188's if you prefer) last year. The Snowbirds fly CT-114 Tutors. Different plane altogether. Sure, we've lost a few of them too over the years.

Sue me, I'm picky.


----------



## lesofprimus (Oct 28, 2006)

The ball is in Nonskimmers corner now..


----------



## 102first_hussars (Oct 28, 2006)

No im satisfied with what he said its all good


----------



## plan_D (Oct 28, 2006)

How can you be shocked by the state of the Tornado, lanc? Or anyone for that matter. It plummeted aimlessly into the ground - it's in pretty damn good shape if you ask me!


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Oct 28, 2006)

NS, Hussars, take a look at this...

Directorate of Flight Safety


----------



## Nonskimmer (Oct 28, 2006)

Ah yes, I've seen that.


----------



## pbfoot (Oct 29, 2006)

Thanks for the link I never Knew that one


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Oct 29, 2006)

i was supprised pD because the radio where i'd heard about it said the aircraft had survived largely intact after crashing onto the coast...............


----------

